# Wanted: Marriott Canyon Villas Dec 27/28-Jan 3/4



## Wander (Dec 26, 2014)

Looking for a 2BD Scottsdale Marriott Canyon Villas for New Year's week.

Will also consider Westin Kierland Villas 

Thanks!


----------

